# [SOLVED] Newly Assembled PC Wont Power On(n00bMistake)



## JoshThen00b (May 28, 2013)

*Newly Assembled PC Won't Power On:banghead:*

Hello, I just got done with my first semester of college and I decided it was time to build my own PC. My major is Computer Technologies, and I completed my first semester wit a 4.0. I was pretty confident that I could successfully build own computer, unfortunately I forgot I am a complete idiot, and that I should never attempt anything alone #Safety Scissors  :uhoh:

Here is the Run-Through of what I did step by step.



*Quick List of all known mistakes I made:banghead:*

*Forgot to install Motherboard Stand-Offs*
*Forgot to Plug in 4 Pin CPU Power*
*Powered on the PC (not once, But four times) without the above components*
*I tried to use a screw drive to power on the PC by touching the POWER SW Pins*
*Quick List of actions I made to fix the above Problems*

*Removed motherboard and installed Stand-Offs. Put back the motherboard.*
*Attempted to power on Motherboard ( turns out 4-Pin CPU Power cord was to short, could not connect)*
*DID NOT clear the CMOS *
*I tried to use a screw drive to power on the PC by touching the POWER SW Pins*
*Ordered a 4-pin Extender(waiting for it to cone in!)*
*The First Mistake-:facepalm:*
*Motherboard into the Case*
Ok, so I installed the RAM, CPU and Heat sink, as well as the fan ( yes I applied Thermal Paste) I connected the CPU Fan to the Motherboard CPU Fan Slot.

So then I grabbed my new PC Case, The NZXT Vulcan. I screw in my Mobo, not to tight, just tight enough. ( Fun side Fact- During my schooling we assembled many PC's. If your PC did not boot or power on, you failed. all my PC's powered on. Here is the kicker and first known mistake:facepalm:! all the cases already had the Mobo Stand-Off's. I was not used to installing them! so I forgot to do this!)

So not knowing I forgot the Stand-Offs , I continued the great crusade. I then in stalled the PSU, Connected the 24 pin to the MoBo. ( I forgot to add the 4-Pin PSU Supply) I then added the Hard Drive, Case Fan Connecters, Case Audio, Case USB Pins/Power and all the other case (except the fan LEDS)

After the case and mobo was installed I tried to power on my computer( I knew it would boot, I jut wanted to check the power. (PC did not have OS, I wanted to see the BIOS Screen)

I powered on the PC..TRIUMPANT!!:rofl: All the fans were working except a few in the front. and the fan controller one controlled one fan. So I powered off the PC and started to play with the fan connectors. I took y four times of powering the PC on and off before I got the fans to work the way I wanted.
( we never learned how to do the "extra" stuff in school. I needed to take the next semester. Extra stuff included extra LEDS, FANS, SLI and stuff like that)

So, after that I decided to power on the PC one last time. then I noticed the 4-Pin CPU was not plugged in( My heart sank, not knowing the consequences) so I tried to plug it in and It wouldn't reach!!! I grabbed my laptop and took to the interwebs. I read the pc will power on without it, but would not POST. So I tried to turn it on gain, this time, it would not power :nonono:

I started to read ALL my manuals for everything (again) and I seen the step about the Stand-Offs. I removed everything and placed the Stand-Offs and tried to boot the PC(Without the Case Fans, and Four-Pin CPU Power) and it still wont boot.

I am very worried I destroyed the Motherboard or CPU....or both. Please and thank you for your help! 

Any ideas as to what to do? Ordered a 4-Pin Extender. I will try that, but seeing the PC power on without has me worried that's not the problem


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Newly Assembled PC Wont Power On(n00bMistake)*

Hi and welcome to TSF.

The standoffs normally come packaged with your new case and need to be fitted before installing the motherboard. By not using them you could've shorted your motherboard on the case seeing as there's nothing lifting it from the case itself. If it booted *AFTER *you installed the standoffs then it might be something else like the non-existent 4-pin CPU power connector.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Newly Assembled PC Wont Power On(n00bMistake)*

What are the brand and models of the Motherboard, CPU, PSU, Ram and video card you are using?

Have you tried doing a bench test with the board out of the case?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Newly Assembled PC Wont Power On(n00bMistake)*

I'ld start by benchtesting the system outside the case. Use only the basic necessary components (CPU, motherboard, speaker and power supply) at first. If correct, install RAM, video, input, etc, testing after each device is installed. If your motherboard has an integrated graphics processor, use that to test with until you are certain all other components are functioning correctly. Then install (and test) your discrete graphics card).

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/how-to-bench-test-troubleshoot-your-system-171424.html


----------



## JoshThen00b (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Newly Assembled PC Wont Power On(n00bMistake)*

Hello. Thank you for reply! Everyone. I really appreciate the time and effort you are putting into this!

I am using a Motherboard from my Gateway. I can not find any Brand, just numbers.

The PSU I am using is also from the Gateway. It is 400w Energy Star Rated.( I don't have access to any of the parts at this moment). Everything is great except the 4-pin is to short( barely)

About 3 years ago I bought a Gateway for $500. It had a Phenom II 2.9 Processor( 1065t) AM3 Socket. It had a 400w PSU and integrated GPU.

It was a good computer, but I ordered a new PSU and Case. ( the psu is coming in soon)

In school, we never tested a PC outside its case unless it was on a rack. Is it completely safe to do so? I will read your links before asking questions about said topic


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Newly Assembled PC Wont Power On(n00bMistake)*

yes its safe to have the pc on a desk. It is possible that you could have shorted the mobo without the standoffs in place. A benchtest as described above will help you determin this.

Is the power supply top or bottom mounted in the case?. If the 4 pin is too short it could be because the psu is mounted the wrong way around. I had that one time on a recent build I have been building for a long time.

It shouldn't cause any damage to the cpu without the 4 pin being connected it would either cause a no power on or a reboot loop.


----------



## JoshThen00b (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Newly Assembled PC Wont Power On(n00bMistake)*

Very well! I will Bench Test the PC. What are the chances I killed the Mobo without stand-offs? 50% or 90%. Can this usually happen? Thanks for replying!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Newly Assembled PC Wont Power On(n00bMistake)*

Happens a lot, you'll need to bench test it to find out for sure.


----------



## JoshThen00b (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Newly Assembled PC Wont Power On(n00bMistake)*

Could not plugging in the 4-Pin CPU power start causing it not to boot? and thanks, I should start looking at replacements


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Newly Assembled PC Wont Power On(n00bMistake)*

It will not boot without the 4 pin plugged in that's guaranteed, as for whether the board is shorted or not you'll have to look at the back and front very carefully for any signs of burnt traces and test it on the bench to know for sure.


----------



## JoshThen00b (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Newly Assembled PC Wont Power On(n00bMistake)*

I am sorry, what I meant to say was, "Will the 4-pin connecter not being plugged in cause the PC not to Power on. At least the Fans. What do trace burns look like? I will post pics of marks that were already on the Mobo when I removed it.they are on the back. Looks like it could be burned. it white markings that sometimes connects solder marks.

My GPU has them, but it works in other systems.

I will take pics and post soon, thanks.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Newly Assembled PC Wont Power On(n00bMistake)*

having the 4 pin not in can cause the fans to start and the system to start then abruptly power off then come on then go off, this is known as a boot loop. This should not cause permanent damage though.

Having the board in the case with no standoffs will mean the capacitors on the bottom of the board are touching the case which can cause a short which can cause damage but the short can be just a temporary thing but it can be permanent.

The bench test will help determin this.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Newly Assembled PC Wont Power On(n00bMistake)*

This would be a sever burn 









More often though it just looks like discoloration along the trace.
A trace is printed line on the board that current flows through.


----------



## JoshThen00b (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Newly Assembled PC Wont Power On(n00bMistake)*








My Motherboard seemed to be the problem. I tried all the same components with a different motherboard and it started.. there are no visible burn marks. Is there a way to reset it or try to get it working again??? Someone said the damage may not be permanent. How do I see if I can fix it??

I tried to post photobucket pictures but it won't work..so here
Poor quality, maybe to poor to actually determine..it looks damages here, but it doesn't seem that way..i will post better pictures later
Burned Motherboard Photo by josh_rodriguez91 | Photobucket


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Newly Assembled PC Wont Power On(n00bMistake)*

Clear the CMOS using the jumper on the board it may be labeled CLR_RTC.
What model was the gateway it came from?


----------



## JoshThen00b (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Newly Assembled PC Wont Power On(n00bMistake)*

Gateway DX, I will have the rest of the numbers in a bit.


----------



## JoshThen00b (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Newly Assembled PC Wont Power On(n00bMistake)*

Will removing the CMOS battery achieve the same result as taking the battery??


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Newly Assembled PC Wont Power On(n00bMistake)*

It might give the same result so it is worth a try. Keep it out for 5 minutes or so.
The Rtc jumper is a more sure way to reset the board.


----------



## JoshThen00b (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Newly Assembled PC Wont Power On(n00bMistake)*

Ok, I tried to jump the Bios, but it didn't help..


----------



## JoshThen00b (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Newly Assembled PC Wont Power On(n00bMistake)*

The jumper was labeled jbios1


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Newly Assembled PC Wont Power On(n00bMistake)*

That was probably it, knowing the model # in order to look up the service manual of the board would tell us for sure. If clearing the bios didn't work then I would have to think it's shorted and burnt somewhere.


----------



## JoshThen00b (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Newly Assembled PC Wont Power On(n00bMistake)*

yes, I believe I shorted the board. there is white residue on the back of the board. Looks like dried milk (nothing was ever split, just looks like it). like power that's stuck on there.. its very light, like dust, I will post pics today


----------



## JoshThen00b (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Newly Assembled PC Wont Power On(n00bMistake)*

Here are images of the board in greater detail.
DSC02033_zps48c5fc99.jpg Photo by josh_rodriguez91 | Photobucket
Let me know what you think!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Newly Assembled PC Wont Power On(n00bMistake)*

Could be a burn lets see what others think.

Are you certain you didn't get any paste on the underside of the board? paste is easily spilled and it can spread big time. There is some on my living room carpet which is 12 feet away from the computer room.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Newly Assembled PC Wont Power On(n00bMistake)*

What's the saying? "Stick a fork in it. It's done!"









Notice how the large pins are no longer bright and shiny and the area around them is darkened. That would indicate damage to the interior layers of the board. Note also how the surface of the board is rough and grainy; that and the white substance is probably the remnants of the lacquer finish which was applied after assembly. If it is heated excessively it will often bubble up and peel off.

PS: That is not thermal paste.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Newly Assembled PC Wont Power On(n00bMistake)*



gcavan said:


> What's the saying? "Stick a fork in it. It's done!"
> 
> View attachment 125527
> 
> ...


I didn't think so. Never see a burn as bad as that on the underside of a board.


----------



## JoshThen00b (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Newly Assembled PC Wont Power On(n00bMistake)*

I see, Thanks. I consider this solved. I cooked my motherboard out of a dumb mistake! Thanks everyone, your opinions and ideas were all helpful! I appreciate this a lot!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

We all make them especially when building for the first few times.


----------

